# A low-fare airline is about to start flying from Ireland to San Francisco



## barryqwalsh (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow Air has just announced “ultra-low-cost” flights between Ireland and the west coast of America, via Reykjavik.

The new routes will begin in summer next year with four flights per week to LA and five to San Francisco.

Passengers won’t be subjected to tiny planes though. The services will be provided by three new Airbus A330-300, the first wide-body planes in the company’s fleet.

Each will carry 340 passengers – all in the same class.

A low-fare airline is about to start flying from Ireland to Los Angeles and San Francisco


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 6, 2015)

Low-cost = low-cost mechanic crews, less-trained pilots with less hours. 

Probably not a major concern though, pilot error hardly ever results in an accident...


----------



## barryqwalsh (Nov 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Low-cost = low-cost mechanic crews, less-trained pilots with less hours.
> 
> Probably not a major concern though, pilot error hardly ever results in an accident...




As long as it is only "hardly ever",  Oh, Well That's Okay Then!


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 6, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Wow Air has just announced “ultra-low-cost” flights between Ireland and the west coast of America, via Reykjavik.
> 
> The new routes will begin in summer next year with four flights per week to LA and five to San Francisco.
> 
> ...



I've flown them in Europe. I was actually nicely surprised. 

I'll definately fly with them again


----------

